# [Hackintosh] Problème au boot: 10 minutes bloqué



## Keikoku (18 Novembre 2012)

Hello / bonjour,

j'ai un souci que vous connaitrez peut-être. ça touche directement l'univers MAC, et donc même si hackintosh, vous aurez peut-être la réponse.

AU démarrage de la machine, au moment de rentrer le mot de passe de session, ou même après si non demandé, j'ai près de dix minutes d'attente avant de pouvoir utiliser mon ordinateur.

Cette installation est sous l'os MountaiN Lion, et a été effectuée via Kakewalk.

Voici l'erreur que je me tape:

_Mac-Pro-de-Bryan.local hidd[46]: timeout waiting for IOKit to be quiet_
_Mac-Pro-de-Bryan.local WindowServer[86]: timeout waiting for IOKit to be quiet

_Ce sont les seules erreurs liées au log qui semblent être en lien avec mon problème, sauf que je ne parviens pas à les résoudre.

Quelqu'un aurait-il eu le même problème?


Merci!


----------



## Keikoku (23 Novembre 2012)

Personne n'a une idée?


----------



## icerose (25 Novembre 2012)

question bete 
tu est pas sur le fofo de itoto 
je te le recommande 
itotoscreencast


----------



## Keikoku (25 Novembre 2012)

Il n'y a pas de questions bêtes, car en effet, je ne me suis pas adressé sur ce forum. 

Merci IceRose (encore une fois ^^)


----------

